# Bike powered electronics



## samcolt (Dec 15, 2011)

Anyone have any info on what I would need to take a bike, hook the chain up to an alternator and a bank of batteries and inverter that could power some electronics. Things like a newer tv, a laptop and router.

This would be for when a storm comes and solar won't work or if the wind won't blow and that won't work. 


any experience with something like this?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Mother Earth News had an article YEARS ago. You don't use the chain to alternator. they ran a belt around the rear rim (tire off) and to the alternator).


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I have seen the "Big Bubba" types defeated. . . . . .trying to power a 100 watt light bulb. (On a bike generator)

Better to charge up a battery to power a good radio. 
Would have to be a -very- small TV.
For the laptop it would be Run time=Amount of effort-time spent charging the battery.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

http://scienceshareware.com/pedal-power-build-your-own.htm


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

With out a ballanced flywheel, you cannot put out enough power to do squat. There is a model out, but again, same old problem. Hurricane wind power was making them and also the hand crank versions. Google them and take a look. But, buyer beware.


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

There is a old exercise bike that would work, has very heavy front disk, and has a clutch (stop pedaling and the disc continues to rotate). I'll take a picture of mine next time I am up north and post it. 

The best way to use this is to hook it up directly to the device you wish to power. I haven't actually hooked it up yet, but my first project is hooking the "flywheel" to a grain grinder.


----------



## samcolt (Dec 15, 2011)

Okay thanks for all the responses everybody. Not what I wanted to hear but I guess that's why nobody is really talking about it.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

estimate about 50 watts for short periods of time


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,

Some more here: http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/Conservation/conservation.htm#HumanPower

Gary


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I remember an article many years back, somebody made a bike with generator that charged a battery. You pedal for half hour you could watch about half hour on a small black and white tv. Said it worked great to limit amount tv kids watched. They were allowed to watch all the tv they wanted, but they had to pedal to keep the battery charged to power the tv.

I think thats about the only practical use of generating electric via pedal power. Now I have my Corona flour mill directly connected to pedal on an old exercise bike. Ten minutes grinds enough flour to bake a loaf of bread. No electricity or generators or batteries involved.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Be not totally discouraged.
If you are of the type to want / need a stationary bike than find a small 10 -20 watt generator to charge up a small battery that will run a emergency type radio.

Just forget about powering that 50" Plasma TV.

Haven't seen / heard / talked about one of those *flip on* generators that they used to power a bike "head light" in years. It was on a bracket that just flipped / applied the very small wheel against the bike tire directly............

Heck a couple of those tiny generators could / would charge a bat and your lap top would run "awhile" . . .or give a good amount of "night light" from some LED's

Actually it is a good idea for those wanting winter time bike exercise.

And while your at it (googling) buy more than one . . . . .I can't imagine those things having a very long life...........

I'm talking myself into doing this for my stationary bike . . . . . . . . . . . . ..


----------

